# Very bad experience with Marc Thomas



## creggh

Has anyone else had a bad experience with Marc Thomas?

Let me share my experience with Marc Thomas of Southafricantimeshares. Back in March of 2009, My wife and I were considering a resale timeshare purchase. I was searching the internet and came across South African trading and called Scott Riddle. I was impressed with the reasonable prices, with very cheap Yearly dues. I was still very skeptical of trading a SouthAfrican timeshare with RCI. It seemed to good to be true. I continued to look around and came across Marc Thomas. His prices seemed much cheaper than Scott Riddle's prices. I contacted Marc Thomas and he convinced me that no one could touch his prices. A couple of weeks later, I signed a purchase agreement with Marc Thomas.   I thought I was purchasing 2 weeks, of a 2 bedroom, red week at the Dikhololo resort. Marc said that both weeks for 2009 were still available. 

I kept in contact with Mark through April and May. Mark contacted me in June and said the paperwork needed to be signed. I filled out the documents and faxed everything back. On July 2nd, 2009 I received an E-mail from Mark who stated my paperwork was at the Dikhololo resort and that I would need to get my RCI membership immediately. I did that and called him with my information. This is where the trouble really begins.

In the middle of July I started watching my RCI account for my Dikhololo Deposits. I called Marc in early July and had some questions regarding my membership. I asked Marc what my Dikhololo informaton was because I needed to fax back a form to them. It was for new members and had to be signed beford you can trade. It was approximately 300pm, EST. Marc was so intoxicated, I could hardly understand him. He said that "RCI is a bunch of Jackasses". He said "you don't need to send rci that form back". He made several excuses why it was taking so long to get the weeks deposited. He asked me if my dues/levies had came out of my Visa card? I advised they could take them out on the same card I purchased the timeshare with. I hung up with none of my questions answered. He told me that there were no weeks for 2009 only for 2010. Originally He told me that Dikhololo takes out dues in November of each year. I started catching Mark in more lies. 

I continued to call every few days as he directed. Each time he would ask me the same questions, as if he had no knowlegde that he asked the same questions on our last converstion. Finally, my wife was fed up and called him and left a message. She asked him if he was scamming us. She said we were going to file a claim with Visa if this was true. Later that night, Marc called me directly. He was so intoxicated, he couldn't pronounce my name. Finally I realized it was Marc Thomas and I knew what it was regarding. He attempted to try to bully me, and berate my wife for questioning him. I told him to call back when he wasn't intoxicated.  He continued to yell at me and kept telling my me to get my wife to "back off". I now realized that I was dealing with a full blown drunk.  A couple of days later, I received another E-mail, not apologizing, but stating he wanted to get the deal completed soon.

I have heard nothing but what appears to be Lies from Marc Thomas. I finally called Maddeline at Dikhololo resort. She told me she has no paperwork for me. She was aware of Marc Thomas, but said she has no documents from him regarding my purchase. I made some further inquiries and now am of the belief that I have been the victim of a Ponzi scam. Marc appears to have spent the money, and I don't have my 2 weeks at Dikhololo. 

I told Marc that I called South Africa, and wanted answers. I received an E-mail from Marc telling me not to question his ethics. The last couple of weeks he tells me we are going to close at the end of the week. I'm not sure by the end of what week he actually means. Maybe 2010. My guess would be he hasn't purchased the weeks and is currently string me along.

I have never dealt with such an unprofessional real estate salesman in all of my life. To think, I might not  get my timeshare or my money back is very unacceptable. I have since Googled Mark Thomas and see some very unsavory reviews, especially on Tugbb. After reading another story on this site about Marc Thomas, I felt like I should get my terrible experience out to other potentional timeshare customers. I wish I had just stayed with Scott Riddle. I hear that he owns every week he sells, and doesn't take your money and go shopping.  

Please list any of the bad experiences you have encountered with Marc Thomas. Thanks for your time.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Would You Like To Know About Any Of The Good Experiences ?*




creggh said:


> Please list any of the bad experiences you have encountered with Marc Thomas.


Dikhololo was unavailable when we decided to buy a South African timeshare for advantageous RCI trades into nice USA timeshares.  So Marc Thomas sold us Loveld Lodge instead.  The price was low & included several years of paid-up RCI membership.  Everything was done via E-Mail & it all went through quickly & trouble-free.  No complaints & no problems.   

If we had everything about it to do all over again, we would.  

Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## deejay

*no problems*



AwayWeGo said:


> Everything was done via E-Mail & it all went through quickly & trouble-free.  No complaints & no problems.
> 
> If we had everything about it to do all over again, we would.
> 
> Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I agree with Alan.  All dealings we've had were conducted by Marc in an extremely efficient, ethical and professional manner. I'd do business with him any time.


----------



## BocaBum99

I've had a very good experience with Marc Thomas myself.  I would give him a chance to fix the situation.  Sometimes closing timeshare transactions can get very complicated and out of a broker's control.


----------



## Laurie

Hmm... can anyone spell s-h-i-l-l?   :ignore:


----------



## richardm

I always take posts that are extremely positive or extremely negative with a hearty dose of skepticism.. Probably just the conservative cynic in me! 

There are simply so many individuals out there who make a living manipulating information on the internet, it's often impossible to tell the real story from the manufactured.

I've only worked with Marc once, and that was years ago.. The client reported that the sale completed to their satisfaction. If I remember correctly it was a sale for RCI points out of a Canadian resort. 

In this instance, however- the OP has included information very specific to this resort, so obviously has some direct experience with the Dikhololo transfer process. I'd recommend you review the initial purchase agreement for details as to the expected closing date for your purchase. If the transaction has not been completed to your satisfaction in time, you may have the option of cancelling the purchase. I would recommend, however, that you make another attempt at contacting Marc with your concerns and provide him with a written deadline for either completing the transfer to you- or refunding your purchase amount.

International transactions can at times be very difficult, but you have a right to expect the transfer to complete as specified in the contract, or a verifiable explanation for an additional delay.

Ms Madeleine Schoeman is the best person at the resort to confirm the transfer documentation- and it appears you already have her information. 

I hope you are able to resolve this to your satisfaction.


----------



## BocaBum99

Laurie said:


> Hmm... can anyone spell s-h-i-l-l?   :ignore:



Who is the shill?


----------



## Laurie

BocaBum99 said:


> Who is the shill?





creggh said:


> Has anyone else had a bad experience with Marc Thomas?
> 
> Let me share my experience with Marc Thomas of Southafricantimeshares. Back in March of 2009, My wife and I were considering a resale timeshare purchase. I was searching the internet and came across South African trading and called Scott Riddle. I was impressed with the reasonable prices, with very cheap Yearly dues. I was still very skeptical of trading a SouthAfrican timeshare with RCI. It seemed to good to be true.
> 
> I wish I had just stayed with Scott Riddle. I hear that he owns every week he sells, and doesn't take your money and go shopping.
> 
> Please list any of the bad experiences you have encountered with Marc Thomas.



What I posted back in June on another thread re Scott Riddle getting proxy votes:



Laurie said:


> I agree with carl2591, and would not give Scott Riddle my proxy vote without hearing from resort employees first. I'm suspicious that these folks in Texas are connected w/the original US sellers of Dikhololo, who tried hard to get and keep more control over US owners than they should have had, by misrepresenting facts and using some bullying tactics. I could be mistaken, but I'd check this out much more thoroughly.



Too bad we don't have archives of early TUG, but some of us who bought into the first round of Dik weeks remember that the original resellers got into some extremely unethical stuff, which got ugly. It seemed they were lying pretty viciously about other sellers, claiming to be the only authorized resellers of Dikhololo, and trying every tactic to undermine their businesses. They seemed to want control of all US buyers, and maybe more than that (like aspects of the resort itself). I don't recall the details. Ask tonyg OY, he might remember some of this. 

I don't buy that the OP here, a guest with 1 post, is legit. If he were, he'd be asking for advice about what to do. Instead, he is requesting that others post only bad experiences of one reseller, while singing praises of another.  And he has too much knowledge about the resort to be a beginner, as he seems to claim to be. Sorry, it doesn't add up in my book.


----------



## Scott Riddle

*Dikhololo purchase*

Dikhololo contacted me after Cregg inquired to Maddy as to the status of his purchase to see if I knew about the client. All I know is that Cregg contacted me after 4 months of waiting with no results. Since he saw the Dikhololo ads on TUG I recommended he ask for help on TUG. Cregg is Marc's client not mine. Marc needs only to make the deal good as he has the clients money. Trading Time just spent a lot of time and money to collect 1000's of Dikhololo votes to keep the bad guys away from Dikhololo management. An election that we won! I do not need the tote but I do own the weeks I sell and do not have any complaints. If I took someone's money and did not deliver, I would hope that TUGGERS would help that person. Why doesn't Marc make good on the deal and why don't any TUGGERS help him. Put yourself in his place and help him. 
Regards, 
Scott Riddle
Trading Time


----------



## Laurie

Scott Riddle said:


> Why doesn't Marc make good on the deal and why don't any TUGGERS help him.


In spite of the fact that the OP never asked for help (and I don't believe asking for help was the purpose of the post), several TUGgers did offer help and suggestions to him. What are you expecting TUGgers to do that you didn't already do if he called you?

Scott, since you are here, what is your and/or Trading Time's connection, if any, to International Condominium Wholesalers? Do you or did you know Jeff Crouch? I have been curious about that.


----------



## richardm

This thread just got a lot more interesting!


----------



## creggh

Here is an update. As of Monday, Sept 2, 2009,  I E-mailed Marc and requested my Money back. I have received no response. I called him on Sept 3, 2009  around 1000am, and left another message. No call back. Normally, Marc has called immediately and E-mailed Immediately. Now all of the sudden, he's silent. Strange isn't it.  Maybe he flew to Dikhololo to take care of the matter personally! 

For those of you who posted with good information, I appreciate it. It's really hard to know which posts are real, and which are psuedo names, just trying to deny the allegations. I am out a lot of money, and am very upset with Marc. I would just like a straight answer from him, which up to this point he has refused to give me. My agenda is getting my money back. Since I don't have a timeshare after 5 months, I will expose the problem so others aren't as foolish as I was. 

I only posted what I know is fact, as I have the E-mails and legal Documents to back it up. As a business owner myself, I know that word of mouth business is everything. I try to keep every customer happy, no matter how small the order. It only takes one bad to review to send out a serious ripple effect. Thanks for listening, and I'm open to good ideas.


----------



## Scott Riddle

*Trading Time info / Dikhololo*

Laurie, I have been in the timeshare industry since 1981. My wife and I founded Trading Time in the years 2000, incorporated in 2001 and are the sole owners. We have no affiliation with any other resellers. Trading Time is also the completion developer and RCI Points reseller for the Rayburn Country Club. Many TUGGERS have bought RCI Points weeks at the Rayburn Country Club through us and are quite happy with their purchases as per their posts on TUG. Since 2001 Trading Time has purchased and resold select South Africa resorts mostly to referrals from our client base. After Herb Suchet of Arrowwood International passed on in December of 2005 we have purchased and resold hundreds of weeks at Dikhololo; Dikhololo is our primary South African resort. I work directly with Dikhololo's management. It takes us 4-6 weeks to complete a purchase for our new clients at Dikhololo. You are welcome to verify this information with the resort. If you would like to know more about myself and my company please feel free to view our profiles on Facebook and Linkedin or just Google Scott Riddle - timeshare. We are on the first 20 pages. If you like to see how we conduct business visit www.tradingtime.net or www.timeshare-points.com where we proudly post 100's of letters and e-mails from our clients.

  This thread is not about me or my company. On the occasions that I have visited TUG I have found it to be a good place for new owners to seek information and advice. In this case the new timeshare owner is having trouble and came back to where he had originally seen the For Sale ad for Dikhololo. Cregg is not my client; he is Marc Thomas's client. I told Cregg that I would personally see that his purchase was completed in a timely manner if Marc were to refund his money. I would do the same for anyone. I believe the Cregg is not asking for anything he does not deserve. I think Marc should complete the sale or refund the clients money; do you agree? That is the right thing to do. I am here to help Cregg resolve his problem and to help him to become a happy timeshare owner. If there is anyone who can help, jump in.


----------



## Laurie

Scott Riddle said:


> Laurie, I have been in the timeshare industry since 1981. My wife and I founded Trading Time in the years 2000, incorporated in 2001 and are the sole owners. We have no affiliation with any other resellers. Trading Time is also the completion developer and RCI Points reseller for the Rayburn Country Club.


Scott,

Were you affiliated with International Condominium Wholesalers in the past? I'm still curious, and your response doesn't address that. No doubt ICW doesn't exist in the present, but they operated during 1998 and 1999. Both companies' addresses were/are Montgomery, Texas. 

After I posted the question to you above, I dug thru my Dikhololo purchase folder, and found a  printout of a TUG thread from July 1998 (between reputable TUGgers) which says 

"I have contacted International Condominium Wholesalers in Montgomery, Texas. A very nice salesman named Scott called me back with all the info. It sounds too good to be true..." 

So, was there another Scott selling Dikhololo in Montgomery Texas for ICW in 1998, or was that you?

And was Trading Time somehow the derivative business from ICW, when it folded/ morphed/ whatever happened to it? Please explain the relationship.


----------



## jdetar

Laurie said:


> In spite of the fact that the OP never asked for help (and I don't believe asking for help was the purpose of the post), several TUGgers did offer help and suggestions to him. What are you expecting TUGgers to do that you didn't already do if he called you?
> 
> Scott, since you are here, what is your and/or Trading Time's connection, if any, to International Condominium Wholesalers? Do you or did you know Jeff Crouch? I have been curious about that.



Laurie,

I wouldn't worry about Scott. You called him out before on the proxy votes and the resort confirmed him, to multiple members on and off TUG. He does do a lot of business with Dikhololo and takes good care of his customers. I should know.. I am one. I own a handful of weeks at Dikhololo and Rayburn. Crouch is Mt Amanzi, and from my limited knowledge of history, he was rumored to "take over the resort" similar to what you probably see or think Scott is doing, so I can understand your concerns! Similar patterns.. some connections, even both from Texas!

But here are some key differences I noted right away:

1) Crouch got a special assessment at Mt Amanzi, Scott has gone out of his way to avoid any special assessment's, such as for the massive road expansion/paving that just happened and the resort wanted to pay for it, but Scott helped vote against this and the (state/county? sorry for my ignorance I don't know how it works in SA. haha) paid for it instead.
2) Noticeable loss of trading power. Although we've all faced some serious adjustments lately at RCI.. Scott has worked hard (and well as myself) to retain high trading power, and rightfully so. Dikhololo was recently upgraded to Silver Crown, and there are some very high demand weeks in a very stable resort.
3) Scott's proxy votes just helped save us from a takeover by Stuart Lamont, the Bullfrog. Now if you want to talk about a shill and a takeover go read about that guy. He stands for nothing that Scott does.

Scott's connection to ICW? None now that I'm aware of now, and not one professionally as why would you want to work with a competitor?? but he did work there in the past. Based on my experiences with Scott, I'd say he would be the guy that was in at a bad company, saw all the wrong way to do things but still learned enough of the good, left and started his own company to do it right. I wouldn't focus on the past and what a company did that he worked at. Since trading time has been in business, from what I can see and I did research a lot, his reputation is very good and there are no shills of any kind. He owns a lot of weeks himself, and more importantly, it's in his best interest to KEEP HIS CUSTOMERS HAPPY.

That would be a pretty bad business move to do what you say, don't you agree? I mean seriously.. do you really think he's spent many years building a strong customer base, a solid reputation, and good working relationships just to go and screw them all over?? I don't know what your experience in business is, but I own three companies, and have spent 12 years building my reputation and customer base and I'm not going to just go and blow it.

Actually the exact opposite of what you think, Scott just launched www.1800mycondo.com to further grow and enhance on that reputation, and customer base, and to grow his GOOD business.

I spoke with many other customers of his myself, all very satisfied, and he keeps them happy on an ongoing basis (part of why his prices aren't the cheapest but hey with a certain "ongoing support" for things that is NOT a typical timeshare salesman).

This reminds me of something else. I have an acquaintance who worked for Bernie Madoff and knew nothing of the crimes that Bernie was doing, he was completely in the dark but his reputation is completely tarnished because he worked for this company. It's completely unfair, I've spoken with him about it and that's the picture that is painted in people's minds no matter what he did (and more importantly, didn't do) with Madoff. He'll probably be judged for that for many years, which means he has to work twice as hard as the next guy without a history (remember, even though it's not his personally). Not very fair is it?


----------



## Laurie

jdetar said:


> Crouch is Mt Amanzi, and from my limited knowledge of history, he was rumored to "take over the resort" similar to what you probably see or think Scott is doing, so I can understand your concerns! Similar patterns.. some connections, even both from Texas!
> 
> Scott's connection to ICW? None now that I'm aware of now, and not one professionally as why would you want to work with a competitor?? but he did work there in the past.


jdetar,

Honesty and transparency go a long way in my book. Scott has avoided answering my question directly, so far - au contraire, he has implied the opposite (that there is no connection).

I did just google ICW and see that it is still operating - so I was incorrect about that. But in the past, Crouch and ICW (and staff, including someone named Scott) were the primary resellers both Dikhololo and Mt. Amanzi. I was a buyer, and had no problems with the transaction. They handled paying of MF's through them, a convenience certainly - but they charged a fee to do so, and represented to us that their buyers had to go through them. I wouldn't have minded paying a fee for the convenience if I so chose, but the requirement to do so turned out to be a falsehood, and I didn't like being lied to.

As time went on, one of the tactics ICW employed to keep a monopoly on their US business of SA weeks, in addition to falsely claiming to be the *only* authorized resellers (when other resellers were selling at half their prices) was character assassination of other resellers - really crossing the ethics boundaries - and this is what helped destroy their reputation on TUG. At first it was subtle, but it became more extreme. That's the deja vu for me, here... 

Also there was something about board votes back then, that I think happened at Dik as well, but may have only been Mt. Amanzi.

And, Scott has tried to interject ads for his business into his posts here, which have been deleted by mods. If he's been in timeshares since, 1981, he has been around long enough to know better...

I am currently an owner of Sandcastle, another resort with intrigue, lies to owners, and complex relationships between resellers, owners, management, etc. I bought my week there years ago from Cliff's company IVS and was always satisfied with the transaction, but now there are too many instances of lies to owners which result in more control to the bad guys (who previously were the good guys...). 

I don't doubt that there have been unsavory attempts at takeovers of Dikhololo, including the recent attempt by Stuart Lamont.  As in politics, sometimes we all vote for the least-worst candidate. Maybe Scott is fine, maybe he's not. I don't know what happened between Scott and Jeff, but it would be helpful to have past relationships acknowledged. Secretiveness and scenarios with half-truths and half-lies always trigger my radar - as they should for any consumer.

Although I don't currently own a Dik week, I always enjoyed being an owner at Dikhololo, and appreciated the staff there, and hope for the best for the resort and all owners.


----------



## jdetar

Thank you for the further information. Obviously you know more of the intricacies of that history than I do.

I agree that is a misrepresentation is you were lied to and told you HAD to go through them, and they charged a fee on top of it. I wouldn't be happy either.

I'm aware of ICW's history on their reputation here, and unethical practices. All I can tell you is when I bought from Scott, he never made a statement that he was the only person that COULD sell me the timeshares, or threatened me or anything of the sort if I went elsewhere. He simply told me the benefits of going through him, at a higher price, which I willingly paid for a handful of them and can say many SA deposits later I'm happy I made the decision I did.

hehe true about the ads.. but as a capitalist myself, I've been guilty of the same thing so I won't touch on that subject. :ignore: 

I agree about transparency and think Scott should just come right out and tell the world what happened. I don't see any harm in that myself, but then again we don't know the complexity of the situation. For all we know there is a non-disclosure and opening his mouth on a public forum that will be cached into the Internet forever may be very damaging. It's not uncommon for shady companies to require their employees to do such a thing, especially when such shady company (ICW) is still in operation.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Maybe We Dodged A Bullet.*

Our interest in South African timeshares was sparked by an old TUG advice article about advantageous RCI timeshare exchanges using low-cost South African weeks as trade bait -- in particular Dikhololo, which was labeled a "tiger trader."

So when we got all set to take the plunge, we felt disappointed when Dikhololo was unavailable.  We settled for Lowveld Lodge & the rest is history. 

The twists & turns of this current discussion topic got me thinking that by missing out on Dikhololo, possibly we also missed out on some problems (problems that we have _not_ had with Lowveld Lodge). 

Not only that, the vehemence with which creggh got this ball rolling over gripes about Marc Thomas suggests the possibility that something is going on under the surface involving other players & other factors entirely, not just dissatisfaction with 1 broker over 1 transaction. 

For the record, we have had no trouble with Lowveld Lodge & no trouble with Marc Thomas.  Plus, Marc Thomas has never verbally slam-dunked any other brokers or dealers in any communications we have had with Marc Thomas. 

Just saying. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Laurie

Alan, I liked the heading of your first reply!   
Would You Like To Know About Any Of The Good Experiences? 

To the OP: Not that you asked for help, but I'm giving it anyway:

Skip the middle people entirely! I recently sold a Dik week to a TUGger. The Dikhololo staff handled the transfer for a very nominal fee.  It all went flawlessly and very quickly - the buyer had the spacebanked week in his account in under 4 weeks, as I recall. (Perhaps the buyer will interject here - you know who you are!)  

You will save lots of $ doing it this way. Advertise on TUG that you are looking to buy, and I bet you will find a seller at a much lower price than any reseller.  

Assuming you are really buying from Marc Thomas and if so, that he makes good on your sale, then you'll have 2 timeshare weeks at low maintenance fees - enjoy them both, or sell one - on TUG. TUGgers are frequently rebalancing their timeshare portfolios, buying and selling. (If Dikhololo trade power doesn't go down and stay down after this year, who knows - I might buy one again! I'll go direct to another TUGger though - not to another reseller!   )


----------



## Laurie

*More reasons to buy direct from a TUGger*

In fact, my buyer of my Dik week saved himself over a thousand bucks over Scott's and Trading Time's price, plus another $300 on closing costs.  "creggh", you can probably do about as well.

Also I'll mention that back in 1998, after the buzz on TUG got going, ICW put the word out that there were "only a few Dikhololo weeks left" (another lie).  I was one of the numerous people who rushed into a purchase at about the same inflated price, believing that fiction - when in fact, at the time, supply was a bottomless barrel. 

Here's what Scott Riddle's Trading Time's website says now about Dikhololo:

*$ 1495.00    1 bedroom resort dues (levies)  $ 200.00     
$ 1995.00    2 bedroom resort dues (levies)  $ 300.00      
$ 2295.00    3 bedroom resort dues (levies)  $ 350.00   

 * * Price include Free RCI Points Week Options * * 

RCI membership 3 Years - $229.00 
RCI SA registration -            $  79.00
Closing Cost -                       $395.00

Inventory is very limited; don't miss the buy of a lifetime!!!*


----------



## creggh

thanks for buying info. Had I known to buy from tigers I would not be chasing my money. Until marc is willing to make contact with me I'm stuck. I will give him a couple more days.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Contacting Marc Thomas.*




creggh said:


> Until marc is willing to make contact with me I'm stuck. I will give him a couple more days.


It shouldn't be all that difficult to make contact with him. 

I regularly get (junk) E-Mail from Marc asking if I need anything or have any questions in connection with any timeshares, etc. 

Let me know if you want his E-Mail address. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Laurie

creggh said:


> Until marc is willing to make contact with me I'm stuck.


No one is stuck who pays by Visa and can document a claim.


----------



## creggh

You would be right if this was less than 60 days. As it is 5 months since the purchase visa will not let you contest the purchase. I've spent enough time on the phone arguing with them.


----------



## Laurie

*The plot thickens #1*

Back in 2007 there was a shill Dikhololo reseller on this board named Dikhololo-Owner, posing as an owner. Who was it? Interesting, because there are count-em (at least) 3 Dik resellers in Montgomery TX as it turns out: Marc Thomas, Trading Time/Scott Riddle, and ICW.  It wasn't ICW, because I referenced the town as being the same as ICW's (ie not them) in this post:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49469

which references this:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53221

The link to company-specific information was removed though.

Feel free to search on user name Dikhololo-Owner if you are curious, but here were samples:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45574
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53187

Don't you wonder what the history is between these individuals and companies, all selling Dikhololo and operating out of Montgomery TX?


----------



## jdetar

Dikhololo-Owner is Marc Thomas

Furthermore, why is it so hard to believe? It all starts with ICW.. they work for ICW, they all go their own ways and do things their own way.


----------



## jdetar

Laurie said:


> In fact, my buyer of my Dik week saved himself over a thousand bucks over Scott's and Trading Time's price, plus another $300 on closing costs.  "creggh", you can probably do about as well.
> 
> Also I'll mention that back in 1998, after the buzz on TUG got going, ICW put the word out that there were "only a few Dikhololo weeks left" (another lie).  I was one of the numerous people who rushed into a purchase at about the same inflated price, believing that fiction - when in fact, at the time, supply was a bottomless barrel.
> 
> Here's what Scott Riddle's Trading Time's website says now about Dikhololo:
> 
> *$ 1495.00    1 bedroom resort dues (levies)  $ 200.00
> $ 1995.00    2 bedroom resort dues (levies)  $ 300.00
> $ 2295.00    3 bedroom resort dues (levies)  $ 350.00
> 
> * * Price include Free RCI Points Week Options * *
> 
> RCI membership 3 Years - $229.00
> RCI SA registration -            $  79.00
> Closing Cost -                       $395.00
> 
> Inventory is very limited; don't miss the buy of a lifetime!!!*



So what's dishonest about that? His inventory is limited.. he sells weeks he owns personally. And again, we're not comparing apples to apples. Scott doesn't just sell weeks, he provides a "special service" up and above that continues year after year. That is what makes it worth the money. Just ask his other clients that may end up chiming in on this thread as I know there's more on TUG.


----------



## Laurie

And check this one out, carefully:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79237

Back in 2008, there was a round of proxy-voting for Dikhololo board members. There are many weird things about this:

Scott Riddle and Trading Time sent out emails to Dikhololo owners *who did not purchase from them* such as myself, recommending all US owners go to *their* website and cast a proxy vote for Mr. Alexander Beaver Anderson. "We need your vote as an owner to elect our representative to the Dikhololo homeowners Board of Directors. We have nominated and support Mr. Alexander Beaver Anderson to be our representative as we know that his views and decisions will be in line with the wishes of our clients." 

Dikhololo staff recommended a different person, J.W. Meyer. 

Later Scott Riddle and Trading Time send another email saying "Thanks go out to all of the owners who cast their proxy vote in the August. Chairperson Mr. J W (John) Meyer was successfully re-elected." 

What's up with last year's discrepancy between their initial recommendation and Dikhololo staff?  

Where did Scott Riddle and Trading Time get my email address? And those of other US Dikhololo owners who didn't purchase from them?

What's up with voting through a reseller's website? (How would I know my vote is being accurately tallied?) 

I understand that this year, the resort and Trading Time had the same recommendations. Nonetheless, I've had some little alarm bells going off intermittently about this - it's a lot of power for owners to give any reseller who also owns a lot of weeks inventory.


----------



## Laurie

jdetar said:


> Dikhololo-Owner is Marc Thomas
> 
> Furthermore, why is it so hard to believe? It all starts with ICW.. they work for ICW, they all go their own ways and do things their own way.


jdetar, thanks for the info on who that was.

It's not hard to believe, but did surprise me because I didn't know they all started at ICW. There was so much weird and borderline stuff happening below the surface back then, which continued over the years, and still seems to be cropping up. I assume that they all know each other personally, and wonder whether they have some old accounts to settle. Maybe some learned their tactics at ICW too, and maybe some learned which to avoid. I do appreciate it when long-time credible TUG members chime in here.


----------



## jdetar

Laurie said:


> And check this one out, carefully:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79237
> 
> Back in 2008, there was a round of proxy-voting for Dikhololo board members. There are many weird things about this:
> 
> Scott Riddle and Trading Time sent out emails to Dikhololo owners *who did not purchase from them* such as myself, recommending all US owners go to *their* website and cast a proxy vote for Mr. Alexander Beaver Anderson. "We need your vote as an owner to elect our representative to the Dikhololo homeowners Board of Directors. We have nominated and support Mr. Alexander Beaver Anderson to be our representative as we know that his views and decisions will be in line with the wishes of our clients."
> 
> Dikhololo staff recommended a different person, J.W. Meyer.
> 
> Later Scott Riddle and Trading Time send another email saying "Thanks go out to all of the owners who cast their proxy vote in the August. Chairperson Mr. J W (John) Meyer was successfully re-elected."
> 
> What's up with last year's discrepancy between their initial recommendation and Dikhololo staff?
> 
> Where did Scott Riddle and Trading Time get my email address? And those of other US Dikhololo owners who didn't purchase from them?
> 
> What's up with voting through a reseller's website? (How would I know my vote is being accurately tallied?)
> 
> I understand that this year, the resort and Trading Time had the same recommendations. Nonetheless, I've had some little alarm bells going off intermittently about this - it's a lot of power for owners to give any reseller who also owns a lot of weeks inventory.



Scott got everyone's contact info from Dikhololo. He was appointed by them to collect the vote's.

As far as who is what and who voted how.. I don't know all the details, that's best if Scott replies to that himself. I asked him to come back to the thread and clear up some things so we'll see if he does.


----------



## jdetar

Laurie said:


> jdetar, thanks for the info on who that was.
> 
> It's not hard to believe, but did surprise me because I didn't know they all started at ICW. There was so much weird and borderline stuff happening below the surface back then, which continued over the years, and still seems to be cropping up. I assume that they all know each other personally, and wonder whether they have some old accounts to settle. Maybe some learned their tactics at ICW too, and maybe some learned which to avoid. I do appreciate it when long-time credible TUG members chime in here.



No problem, and that's good you do your due diligence, just don't become such a cowgirl that you end up shooting the wrong people down.


----------



## Mimi39

Marc sold a Mount Amanzi week for me a few months ago and I must give him credit in that in this economy I was happy he could find a buyer even though the price wasn't as much as I had hoped.  About three weeks after closing I inquired as the why I hadn't been paid.  Marc said he had a problem with his checking account and would mail me a check in a few days as soon as his new ones arrived.  I week later I e-mailed again and said that I did expect prompt payment, since it was now four weeks since closing.  Marc replied with an e-mail using very rude and inappropriate language and said I should appologize to him.  Needless to say I did not.  Two weeks later I received the check -- that is a total of six weeks after closing. So I can say that in dealing with Marc there is definately some good news and bad news.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

If Marc (who I don't know at all) has a problem with alcohol, earlier dealings with him could be very different from current dealings with him and that would account for erratic behavior as well. I hope the OP can get his situation resolved. I would keep trying to get somewhere with Visa.
Liz


----------



## mrsmusic

*Scott*

Scott, I'd like to thank you for your posting and clearing up the relationship issues for others who wanted to know.

For me, I'm happy to say that I originally called and talked with Scott Riddle years ago before I was ever a client about a bad deal I was in; he helped me get out of it, giving me appropriate advice, and helped me purchase 2 timeshares that I have had great success trading with.  

Scott goes far above and beyond in his customer service and I have no problems recommending him whatsover.  Whenever I have had a question about either of my weeks or dues or votes or questions about trading in general, he is pretty fast at answering; either email or actually picking up the phone himself.

Crystal


----------



## ira g

*Scott Riddle*



mrsmusic said:


> Scott, I'd like to thank you for your posting and clearing up the relationship issues for others who wanted to know.
> 
> For me, I'm happy to say that I originally called and talked with Scott Riddle years ago before I was ever a client about a bad deal I was in; he helped me get out of it, giving me appropriate advice, and helped me purchase 2 timeshares that I have had great success trading with.
> 
> Scott goes far above and beyond in his customer service and I have no problems recommending him whatsover.  Whenever I have had a question about either of my weeks or dues or votes or questions about trading in general, he is pretty fast at answering; either email or actually picking up the phone himself.
> 
> Crystal


I agree 100% with Crystal. Scott has been totally upfront and honest in all my dealings with him. He has helped in SA weeks not purchased from him and his guidance with the points resort have been right on. I believe some of the posters owe him an apology for their unfounded comments and malicious innuendos.


----------



## philemer

I don't want to see any more posts about possible shills and other accusations. Let's stick to the *facts*. If you have a *fact* that might help folks please post it, otherwise don't post. 

Thanks.


----------



## Laurie

Laurie said:


> Scott Riddle and Trading Time sent out emails to Dikhololo owners *who did not purchase from them* such as myself, recommending all US owners go to *their* website and cast a proxy vote for Mr. Alexander Beaver Anderson. "We need your vote as an owner to elect our representative to the Dikhololo homeowners Board of Directors. We have nominated and support Mr. Alexander Beaver Anderson to be our representative as we know that his views and decisions will be in line with the wishes of our clients."
> 
> Dikhololo staff recommended a different person, J.W. Meyer.
> 
> Later Scott Riddle and Trading Time send another email saying "Thanks go out to all of the owners who cast their proxy vote in the August. Chairperson Mr. J W (John) Meyer was successfully re-elected."
> 
> What's up with last year's discrepancy between their initial recommendation and Dikhololo staff?
> 
> Where did Scott Riddle and Trading Time get my email address? And those of other US Dikhololo owners who didn't purchase from them?



Scott, you still haven't answered these questions. Here's your opportunity to clear this up:

Who was the Mr. Alexander Beaver Anderson you were recommending in 2008?
Why were you recommending him? 
Why were you recommending someone different from Dikhololo staff recomendation?  
Where did you get my email address in 2008? Did they appoint you to collect votes last year, and give you everyone's email address last year?

I've been wondering since last year. It doesn't make sense to me Dikhololo would have given you email addresses of all US owners in 2008 so that you could send out a recommendation for a different board member than they were hoping for - which doesn't mean they didn't - but I would appreciate a direct answer from you. I'm not asking about 2009's election, I'm asking about last year. And I'm not asking about how to opt out of your list now, I just want to know where and how you got it in the first place.


----------



## Scott Riddle

*Dikhololo Proxy / Scott Riddle / Trading Time*

Laurie,

Owners of resorts whether the resort is located in South Africa or the US have the right to obtain the additional owners information. This is clearly stated in the by-laws.

Please read the proxy vote in its entirety. The people I recommended and supplied were not for position on the board. I only recommended this people to vote on the behalf on the owners who signed a proxy vote. I trust these owners and have known them for years. They are the same group that brought you positive results in 2008 as well as 2009. In the event that the first two members could not be at the meeting to vote for out member, I am the third person which means that I would get on a plane and travel to South Africa to attend the meeting and vote on behalf of the members who supplied their proxies. We have always and will always support John Meyers and the current management. Mr. Meyer years of involvement with Timeshare Institute of South Africa (TISA) before joining Dikhololo has proven to be invaluable. 

This why owners signed the proxy, please read:
"I specifically grant AB Anderson or failing him then M Fourie or failing her Mr EP Riddle the power and authority to register as my Proxy nominee or agent, for any General meeting or Annual General Meeting and to then speak and or vote on a show of hands or by poll in my place and stead and as he deems appropriate."

Laurie it seems to very clear that you are extremely unhappy with Trading Times' concern and involvement in this process. You have gone out of your way to post slanderous accusations and negative implications concerning unfounded and untrue opinions about myself and my company. My reputation must be solid or I certain you would have found something negative. You have even gone so far as to question an honest TUG member as to whether he is real and question if he really has been done an injustice with Marc Thomas. Although the facts have been verified by the resort and Visa statements you continue to put a negative spin on this thread that was intended to help a TUG members who need help and direction.

Here is a way that we end this. You have showed much concern. I would like to nominate you to be in change of collecting the Dikhololo proxy votes from now on. Before I took an interest no one else has volunteered the money and time to represent all of the 2200+ US and Canadian Dikhololo owners. Although we needed the entire group this year to fend off Bulldog, I will continue to service only my Trading Time clients and collect their votes. Please contact the resort and they will supply you with the information you will need. I recommend that you have a PDF file link as the postage will be very expensive. Do understand all original must be sent to the resort in addition to any fax or PFD communications.

I wish you the best.
Regards, Scott Riddle


----------



## mrsmusic

Scott, I for one thank you for the proxy-fighting efforts you engaged in for the benefit of ALL Dikhololo owners in the USA and Canada.  We appreciate it.

Crystal


----------



## gator

*Scott Riddle and ICW*

I have purchased several timeshares from ICW and from Scott Riddle. Both experiences went exactly as they said they would. I possibly could have paid a little less but that is not what I was looking for. I got my money's worth after the first trade.  Every winter for the past ten years I have spent 6 to 8 weeks in Hawaii from SA trades. This winter I will be at Alii Kai in 2 bedroom, Gold Crown units. 2011 winter I am going to Grand Cayman, all two bedroom units. Diks are tiger traders if you pay and plan 2 years ahead.

I use ICW to pay my maintenance fees on Mt. Amanzi and Kruger Park and one other one, I forgot the name. Dik I pay direct as they are a dream to work with. The ICW service is very easy and free, I believe.  I am not a shill, I am the Gator.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*In the mortal words of Rodney King....*

Can't we all just get along?  

That sucks...... Could Marc be out of business?  All I know is he sold me my first Dik week with absolutely no problems.   A TUGer sold me my second for about 20 cents on the dollar compared to my first and Scott brought his bat to the Board meeting and cracked some skulls as best as I can determine.

It's 5 o'clock somewhere, let's all start drinking.  I love my Dik trades (Cabo, Disneyland, Carlsbad & Scottsdale), just wish I could afford to actually take the last two upcoming vacations.


----------



## philemer

I can't see anything constructive happening by keeping this thread open, therefore I'm closing it.


----------

